# GIVEAWAY Item Purge 2: All wrapped Up



## mistakenolive (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm doing another giveaway, but this time is different. All the items are wrapped!

Rules:
-Please leave via the airport!
-Take no more than* 5 items *please. I want as many people to participate as I can.

Post your in game name and island name here! I'll be taking groups of 2 (maybe 3). I'll like your post right before sending you the dodo code over PM.


----------



## LittleEgg (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi I'm interested!

Sam from Noctorum


----------



## RadDog (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I come

RadDog from Rad


----------



## xxkayytothetee (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! Could I come?
Kate from Pancake


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m interested  courtney from sunnygrove


----------



## brangein (Apr 30, 2020)

interested~ thanks!

Arya, Fairytail


----------



## Sloom (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I'm Alyse from Comatose


----------



## lele (Apr 30, 2020)

Leah from paradise


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I come? Hayley from Paradiso


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm interested! Owen from Palmetto


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 30, 2020)

Sent the first 2 dodo codes


----------



## Firasung (Apr 30, 2020)

Nvm switch died.


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (Apr 30, 2020)

interested ^_^ foxy from destiny


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sounds fun! Alex from orsterra


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm interested 
Holly from Rocaille ^^


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come, if you still have more to give!  I'm Mantis from Meowtown!  ^^


----------



## jcar (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey this is cool!! I'm Jose from Okaso!


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i’d like to come, please! i’m xara from axolotl :3


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! This would be amazing!
My name is Sam from Shywine.


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello, this sounds so great - it’s so kind of you to do this! 

LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to visit.

Ace Marvel from Vanille.


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 30, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I'm doing another giveaway, but this time is different. All the items are wrapped!
> 
> Rules:
> -Please leave via the airport!
> ...


Can I come shop  at your store?


----------



## TomNooksFatSon (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested! 

Benjy from Goosha


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (Apr 30, 2020)

hii hii, are you still doing this? if so, may i please visit? 

I'm Ayana from Kabooks!


----------



## onemaartje (Apr 30, 2020)

Interested! Marit from Sunset Bay


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 30, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shop  at your store?


I suppose, it's not all that busy now.


----------



## SarahSays (Apr 30, 2020)

If you have anything left I would love to visit!
Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 30, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I suppose, it's not all that busy now.
> [/QUOTE
> I like shopping lol


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 30, 2020)

Just
Post your in game name and island name here


----------



## LennyShelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Alanys from Fairytale


----------



## Celes (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to stop by :]. Bread from Avalon.


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi I am interested.
Ign: T-rev
Island name: Windmill


----------



## mmconstance_ (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!

Mathieu from Drexciya


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (Apr 30, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> Just
> 
> Post your in game name and island name here


DaddyFlash from St. Vaval


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 30, 2020)

Down to the last six items, so Alanys from Fairytale is last. Sorry if you didn't get a code, I only had so many items


----------

